# What did you do this weekend?



## steveray (Sep 22, 2014)

Fun with friends......One of the last, legal, open to the public places around....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 22, 2014)

Spent the day on the river relaxing


----------



## fireguy (Sep 22, 2014)

We did not get off-road, the Road King does not do gravel and dirt  well.  We did make a day trip, the first with Dee on the bike.  We put on our Langlitz jackets, our Shoei helmets (ATGATT) and headed out.  We started on secondary roads, then a few miles on I 84, then secondary roads again.  A short lunch stop to make a delivery (take those milage deductions).  Then a few more miles to see a local production of Oliver. Former Sherriff, and current Lion member Steve offered to put our helmets and leather in a secure office. Afterwards, home.  A short day, about 3 hours riding,  and 150 miles.  Dee did good, she did not bounce around and she leaned with me on the corners. I took it easy, first time for me with a passenger on the bike. I did run through the gears a couple of times, pushing her against her back rest.  The bike is smooth, and stable.  We both  enjoyed the ride.  She said she felt safe on the bike, and it was more comfortable than the BMW she was familiar with.  I think we will do more day rides, maybe I can get her to drive.

I  think I need to get helmet to helmet communications though.

Next week, she gets camp together, in the spare Ford Van.  We have buck tags for 11 days in October, our daughter and at least one of the grandkids will be with us.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 22, 2014)

Well, the Fatboy and I (with wifey) were not that ambitious, got in about 40 miles with some friends. Did not need to wear jackets, about 82 degrees, no wind/rain. Great day!


----------



## steveray (Sep 22, 2014)

FG....I have the Scala rider stuff and it works good for me, if you are just going helmet to helmet there are some cheaper systems out there, but I do my phone and music and GPS through it..... my girlfriend dreads the highway and doesn't enjoy the rest all that much, but she has gotten better....

I have been ripping my driveway out and doing of bunch of other stuff and haven't ridden in about a month......


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 22, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Spent the day on the river relaxing


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 23, 2014)

On Sat I did a shut down at state facility and on Sun did a shut down at a car dealership. Grass hasn't been cut in 3 weeks, pool needs tending and honey do list is growing. Yeah, I'm living that dream.:banghd


----------



## jpranch (Sep 23, 2014)

Worked on the man cave!

View attachment 1097


View attachment 1097


/monthly_2014_09/572953d45c78f_image3(1).jpg.ef8f0f6237546e00641af08e879ba550.jpg


----------



## steveray (Sep 23, 2014)

Sweet!.....You have a fan rated box up there, right? Don't make me send Chris up..... 



			
				jpranch said:
			
		

> Worked on the man cave!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mech (Sep 24, 2014)

> Fun with friends......One of the last, legal, open to the public places around....


Urban offroading is still an option.  Check out the flex on the Cherokee!  :lol:


----------



## mjesse (Sep 24, 2014)

Mech said:
			
		

> Urban offroading is still an option.  :lol:


Nice!

I park my CJ-7 like this wherever I go.


----------



## mjesse (Sep 24, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> FG....I have the Scala rider stuff and it works good for me, if you are just going helmet to helmet there are some cheaper systems out there, but I do my phone and music and GPS through it..... my girlfriend dreads the highway and doesn't enjoy the rest all that much, but she has gotten better....I have been ripping my driveway out and doing of bunch of other stuff and haven't ridden in about a month......


I've got the same bike!

Been wanting an FJR since '09. The planets finally aligned in February of this year, and I made her mine. To say I love it would be an understatement. If polygamy was legal in Illinois....well....it's a great bike. It likes the corners more than my '02 V-Star did.


----------



## Mech (Sep 24, 2014)

Found some spun bearings in my new paper weight.





Took a ride Sunday night to finish off the weekend.





(I get 50 miles to the gallon on this hog!)


----------



## fatboy (Sep 24, 2014)

I regularly get 45 with my Fatboy..........have hit 50 out on the highway.One of my parking spots;

View attachment 1098


View attachment 1098


/monthly_2014_09/572953d4623f2_4th-08001.jpg.1f37fc9be58b0f8fd77248837570e48d.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Sep 24, 2014)

The Fatboy..........

View attachment 2457


----------



## steveray (Sep 24, 2014)

I get 8 MPG at 150 MPH on the FJR.....and around 40 when I drive it nice....

Or 8 towing 20,000#....


----------

